# 51 twotone girls panther's new look



## jd56 (May 23, 2013)

Was messing around in the shop today and decided to give the 51 panther a different look. Had mentioned in an earlier post that I wanted an unique identifier for a couple of my bikes to explain to the police when it ever gets stolen.
Surely can see this one coming towards or going away from you. A bit radical but, extreme measures are in order.

What do you think? The repop fenders dont fit right and just because I didnt have the distressed ones to install yet ( looking for a set by the way) but it looks better than no fenders.

Shame it's not a Hornet, then it could be nicknamed the Green Hornet....hahaha

So a set of distressed fenders, seat and matching green tank and she'll pop. Then the rack and lights.






Heres another angle...too much greenery background to get the full effect of the greens on the bike, I thought.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 23, 2013)

*Looks Great!*

Wow John, those green tires are way cool & it does make the bike pop!
Can't wait to see it with the other fenders.
That bike really looks sharp!..............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Wayne. Not unique considering what the ratroders do but, I like them.
Showed the bike to the wife and the niece who both loved the yellow columbia and they loved the color combo too.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 7, 2013)

*added a tank*

I got this tank the other day from island Schwinn and mounted on the Panther.
The chrome additions just don't feel right. The repop fenders need to be replaced, with a bit more of a patina'd version.

What seat should I add to this girls Schwinn? The one on it in this shot is from the mens 46-48 DX...obviously it doesn't look right either.


----------



## mruiz (Jun 7, 2013)

JD
I told you those fenders were going to look good on their. Nice


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think JD is saying he doesn't care for the repo fenders? V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shaun is right, given what Mitch sold me these for, I honestly couldn't pass up the deal. But the newer shinner chrome just doesn't fit with the patina'd bike.
But for now any chrome is better than none.
I do appreciate the fenders Mitch

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

Think I'm green with envy....


----------



## mruiz (Jun 7, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Shaun is right, given what Mitch sold me these for, I honestly couldn't pass up the deal. But the newer shinner chrome just doesn't fit with the patina'd bike.
> But for now any chrome is better than none.
> I do appreciate the fenders Mitch
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




I spoke to a bike collector, in chesterfield county, About those Corvette fenders you seek. But he said the cheapest he has was 70 for both front and rear.
I am not sure what Corvette fenders go for now in days?
He said they have a few very small dents, and no rust on the braces.
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Finally the search is over!!*

Contacted Walker from the other site and secured these much needed parts to help complete the wife's twotone green 51 Panther.
Dang these parts were expensive but they are just the right patina needed for this all oringinal painted bike.

Thanks again to everyone that alerted me of the parts and helped in the search. You guys know who you are.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it with the new bling!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 17, 2013)

Put the much needed pitted parts on the wife's Panther and then caught he riding it.
Such a good feeling having it all complete sans the correct seat.
But even a better feeling seeing that she was pleased.














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you now an environmentalist by going green?? What kind of tires are those??


----------



## jd56 (Oct 17, 2013)

Not the Duros I was hoping for but, Sunlites.
These have the logo on the sidewall whish I dont like but e rough green punch to make it easier for the cops to find if it ever gets stolen again.
And I do have a recycle bin but, environmentalist...nope.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Dec 27, 2013)

I bought another set of green tires. This time Duros, which I like better than the sunlites with the logo on the sidewalls.
This is a forest green and might be too dark but is a perfect match to the dark green on this frame.

What do you guys think? 











Or keep these?





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2013)

go with the darker ones for sure!


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 27, 2013)

*Fantastic colors!*

Great bike and either the dark or light tires will help with recognition. 
I think matching dark might look better. I also dislike the very visible logos on tires these days.
Either way, should be a very noticible bike if they try to ride it away. 
The bastard thieves around here use vans to grab and run! Saw one get stolen right in front of the window, by the time anyone got outside they were gone! Bike thief version of smash and grab.
Great Christmas present and sure is nice to see those bikes keep going and going.


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 28, 2013)

*bike for two*

JD,  What is the bike for two down near the water?


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 28, 2013)

*tires*

Love the tires.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 28, 2013)

I love the green tires! I agree the darker ones are better.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 29, 2013)

cadillacbike said:


> JD,  What is the bike for two down near the water?




That is a Huffy tandem. The wife said I could keep it for yard art. She wants flower pots mounted on the seat posts and flowers in the basket.
I actually came with a "butterfly"  handlebar. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-my-fence-this-morning&highlight=huffy+tandem


----------

